# Tesla Model S Plaid Drag Racing



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There are a few videos out now showing the Model S Plaid drag racing.

This first video has a Model S Plaid racing several times against a Model S Raven Performance.
It's quite amazing to see just how much quicker the new car is!






Brooks from DragTimes also has a video out now.
His best 0-60 time (with rollout) was 2.01 seconds.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

More Raven vs Plaid races.

This time, the Raven is in Ludicrous+ and Cheetah mode and the Plaid is in Drag Race Mode.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

The porsche owner bought one (a Plaid Model S) during the race


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> The porsche owner bought one (a Plaid Model X) during the race


Those runs were just incredible. The plaid is a beast.


----------

